# Solved: Grand Theft Auto III unhandled exception



## XroanX221 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Guys!!
I keep getting an unhandled exception message on Grand Theft Auto 3 when I try and load a save game, it is ' Unhandled Exception : C000005 at Address :005ac650' . I've had it run ages on my computer with Windows 7, and never had any problems. I have 2 mods installed which are the intercity highway and the Bridge to Ghost Town mod.
Here are my system specs:

AMD Athlon II X2 P360 2.3GHz

XFX ATI Radeon HD 4770 512MB (DX11 and latest drivers)
4GB DDR3 Memory
550GB HDD 5400rpm
Windows 7 Home Premium

Help please!


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

It sounds like some of the game files may have become corrupted.
I would uninstall the game, delete game files/folders and then reinstall the game.
p.s.
Make sure to delete ALL remaining game files....
if a corrupt file is still there when you reinstall the game, 
you might be rught back where you started.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Will a new game load? 
Maybe your save file is corrupt, or not working with the mods. Some mods say they will make your save files useless.


----------



## XroanX221 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I uninstalled it and it worked. You were right, my mod 'Open Tunnels v2.0' had the wrong landsw file and deleted the original one, so I got an ultimate update for it and it works.


----------

